# homemade sausage fattie



## jrod62 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wife wanted a breakfast fattie today. Had some homemade sausage made from"Maple" seasoning in the freezer.

Had about 4 LBS in the bag. I like the idea that its not store bought sausage. I used 1 1/2 LBS for the fattie.

took the rest and just made four logs out of them (little over 1/2 LBS each)

here some Q-views:

nothing in these just the Maple seasoning








bacon weave . used thick bacon







here the fattie ready for the bacon. Just realise that I didn't get a picture of the goodies on the inside. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it has : cheese, eggs, hash brown, green peppers, olives, mushrooms.

Using 1 1/2 LBS of sausage makes the bacon weave look small. Next time I will have to add more bacon







now that looks pretty !!!!!!!!!







now just have to get the smoker going and put these puppies on


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks really good!


thanks AL,

just waiting for the bacon to get crisp. can't wait to see how good it is with homemade sausage !!!

Nothing wrong with eating breakfast fattie for lunch !!!!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks sooooo good....... (wipe off the keyboard)... good job on the wrap... Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Dave,

 


DaveOmak said:


> That looks sooooo good....... (wipe off the keyboard)... good job on the wrap... Dave


well it turn out nice. here the rest of the Q-views







sausage logs







money shot :







thanks for looking .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks awesome Buddy! I love the diagonal bacon weave. I have to start doing that.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks awesome Buddy! I love the diagonal bacon weave. I have to start doing that.


Thanks Al,

first fattie I did was the diagonal bacon weave. (its the one in my Avatar)

 Cowgirl had a "how to" on doing it.

can't wait to see how your BBB turns out .


----------



## boykjo (Nov 12, 2011)

Man that looks great jrod........ Beautiful weave.......

joe


----------

